# Trying something new



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I'm swimming in uncharted waters here, I just picked up a Sera Marin 130 Bio cube and I'd thought I'd try my hand at a Reef tank, there's nothing in it yet except water, just so I check out the filtration and lites, so I took a couple of pic's.I can't wait till I get some live rock,sand,corals,fish all the jazz, going to be interesting.Haha I like the basic aquarium guide book on my speaker, found an old book earlier


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Why do tanks form those line when you first fill them up ? Oh and nice tank, love all in one tanks , Your going to love marine !


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Nice looking Tank,I'm going to follow your every move!:lol:,I also want to start a Reef Tank very bad,just conflicted at what is the best size Tank to start with,I always hear "Bigger is Better" but I see so many beautiful Nano Reef Tanks on Youtube (Been watching the last 2 months),I wish You much Luck.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Bigger is better ! but that said I have 2 nano's a 26 gallon and a 14 gallon - the key is patience, extreme patience.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Acipenser said:


> Why do tanks form those line when you first fill them up ? Oh and nice tank, love all in one tanks , Your going to love marine !


Yeah not sure why, one thing though if you don't know what the size is (in gallons) just count the lines, each line represents about 4 gallons as the bucket I had was a small one.
9 trips, and whatever in the filter part..


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm on the same track, futher ahead on my RSM130, the brown algae's starting to fade but no worries, the green's taken over for now... LOL it's OK. I was expecting it and I think I actually would've been a bit worried if it hadn't shown up...

You'll have a lot of fun. It's definitely a different kettle of fish (no pun intended)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Bigger is better ! but that said I have 2 nano's a 26 gallon and a 14 gallon - the key is patience, extreme patience.


So, is this a case of "do as I say, not as I do"???

I have the same problem with "patience"  or lack thereof.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Why do tanks form those line when you first fill them up ? Oh and nice tank, love all in one tanks , Your going to love marine !


That is where the bubble line formed as the tank "waited" for the next bucket of water. Even though most of the bubbles will get "washed" away when the next bucket is dumped in, enough will stay to temporarily form that line.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, with so many BCA members coming over to what Gordon calls the "bright" side of the addiction, I should almost set up a sw get-together/workshop. Hmmmm.

Corrected - "bright" not "light"


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Anthony, weather almost warm enough to pull out the BBQ.

The only think "light" about SW is the wallet. The "bright" side hehe especially after seeing your blinding DIH (do-it-himself) LED.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I need new LED moon lites in this Sera Marin bio cube as i'm sure they are to be a bit more brighter than they are, there on right now and the tank looks black, is that the way it's supposed to be???if not how easily are they replaced (easy to find???) and who has them??

Rob


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not sure what your looks like. Last time I look for one for a Coralife Aqualight. I think it was $26 just for the light.

How about: Retrofit kits - Moonlight Kits - Rapid LED


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

These are the lights that are built into the canopy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There is nothing sacred about what in there ?  I may have a few LED kicking around. Post a pic of the LED itself and the voltage AC or DC on the transformer and I can see what I have.

Just about to comment on your subscribe "Forum Resident" and going to say I am a forum squatter. And What the "Mr. Know It all" ... and Who The ? ? ? :lol: Confession time !


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice.. another SW setup.... I need to stop procrastinating.. thats it.. Slopster, you gave me the motivation today... I'm starting my Journal later on tonight! I gotta get started or my setup will just sit in my living room dark and empty 

BTW, I like the setup you have there... look very sleek! Good luck with the new project and of course i'll be following your every move to learn more and more!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, with so many BCA members coming over to what Gordon calls the "light" side of the addiction, I should almost set up a sw get-together/workshop. Hmmmm.


Don't you dare.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been bbqing all winter? What are you talking about? BBQed some marinaded chicken, lamb shoulder steaks, top sirloin, and cornish game hen in the last three days.

OK. How about this? Next Saturday so far looks good in terms of my work schedule so if you guys want, we'll do a BCA SW bbq get-together. I'll fire up the barbees and if the weather cooperates, we can even eat outside on the Pergola-covered deck and talk salt.



gklaw said:


> Anthony, weather almost warm enough to pull out the BBQ.
> 
> The only think "light" about SW is the wallet. The "bright" side hehe especially after seeing your blinding DIH (do-it-himself) LED.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Schedule looks good. Count me in !! Thanks Anthony.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol i've also started a SW nano project, making the overflow compartment as we speak.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I've been bbqing all winter? What are you talking about? BBQed some marinaded chicken, lamb shoulder steaks, top sirloin, and cornish game hen in the last three days.
> 
> OK. How about this? Next Saturday so far looks good in terms of my work schedule so if you guys want, we'll do a BCA SW bbq get-together. I'll fire up the barbees and if the weather cooperates, we can even eat outside on the Pergola-covered deck and talk salt.


My schedule looks good too. Count me in. Lunch or dinner, or both?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

M only available din time


----------

